# Tecumseh TC-200



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

I am looking for a muffler for this engine which is on a Troy-Built mini tiller.
I have searched locally and a bit on the Internet without much luck. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Its part #390322, I don't know where you were looking but,
Sears has it for 13.78, Oscar Wilson for 14.19, Jacks Small Engine for 11.61
Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you geogrubb for your help and for the part number. I guess I was always looking at the wrong places. I appreciate you sending me names where I can order parts. Much appreciated.

ajmartin
Winnipeg, Canada


----------

